# Work in progress... your comments please



## sophie (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

I would like your comments on my current set-up. This is a 180 g. (72 x 24 x 24) that will be the new home for my 4 adult male Fronts, about 11" long. Obviously, this is work in progress. Black Tahitian Beauty sand will be added, over the eggcrate which is apparent here, once the rockwork is finished. Please excuse the horrible photography BTW.

Here are a few pics:
general view









left end of tank, some of the rocks are supported by a terracota tube that serves as a cave.









center (cave 2)









right end of tank (note that I will try to "camouflage" the terracota









More precisely, I would like your impressions about swimming area, any plants/driftwood suggestions and of course general comments. My main concern was to create caves for all of them (4), one is presently missing but I cannot see where I could add more rocks.

Thank you so much for your help.

Sophie


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

It looks like you have 5 "caves" in there already...
Besides the three you mention:
the area where the slate that leans against the back wall on the left 
and 
where the slate is, that leans against the terrecotta tube, on the right.
If you want more definition, use t/c tubes in those spots.

Possibly, behind the right stack in the corner, could be another cave. 
Use another terrecotta or more leaning slate, if you wish.
hth,
Alicem


----------



## efors (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi!
Best plants for a cichlid aquarium are IMO Anubias and Java fern. Both of them can be just attached to rocks or driftwood and survive well without the need of too much light.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

I would suggest that the middle arch be made a little higher so your fish have more freedom of swimming through. Otherwise your on the right track. In Thailand I have access to African driftwood which is very decorative, easy to arrange and have local plants attached to them. Post a photo when your finish. One last suggestion. I've found that leaving 6 inches clearance on all tank sides gives the cichlids more freedom to move and swim around. Enjoy!


----------



## sophie (Sep 15, 2008)

First of all, thanks to all of you for your help. Alicem, You're right, I do have 5 caves it's just, and I don't know why, my males are not so fond of the terracotta tubes. they might adopt them in their new set-up.

Denny, I agree with the clearance on tank sides. Contrary to my 220 g., with my present set-up, they'll have more clearance at the front and back of the tank + a bit in the middle. But much less at each end of the tank. I guess I had to make some sacrifices somewhere. I did try to get more "head clearance" in the center cave, by piling more rocks but it didn't look natural. Here, we're having trouble to get our hands on thick slate.

So, the plants (all fake, most of them silk) came in today. Here's how it looks now. 









oh and please ignore the stocking with substrate at the right, trying to jumpstart my fishless cycling...

I notice that the background is very reflective. For this set-up, being reluctant to paint the tank, I've spray-painted a sheet of acrylic. I might switch sides and put the painted side facing the tank. It's facing the wall right now.

I do have 1 more Pongol Sword (the white/green plant in the foreground at the left of the tank) and also Hairgrass though I'm reluctant to add another type of plants.

Any further suggestions? African root maybe? I do have a very large piece right now but I do not want to lower my pH.


----------



## sophie (Sep 15, 2008)

oops! double post. Sorry about that.

Mods, could you please remove my 1st reply? thanks.

s.


----------



## efors (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello, sophie!
Your tank is looking great right now! I think your Fronts are going to be very happy in there.
The African root should be a nice addition to the tank, IMO. If it has been in a previous tank, you can put it in this one without any problems. If not, put it in water somewhere else and let it be there for 2 weeks. After that, I don't think it may cause any significant decrease in the water pH.
Good luck and enjoy this tank!!!


----------

